# sauger for dinner?



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

How long should a *sauger*(and saugeye too) be before you decide to keep them? I've caught a few 10" saugers but threw them back. I try to be a responsible fisherman and throw 90&#37; of everything back. But I want to catch a few for the dinner table. I just don't want to throw something back that won't grow too much more.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well to be honest with you you have seen the 10 in ones there is not much to clean there if we are going to keep any we try to keep 15 to 18 in fish if they are plump


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i throw the bigger sauger back, sauger over 18 go back immediately, two or three fish from 10-14 in is all that is needed to feed you, the small ones taste excellent.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

riverKing said:


> i throw the bigger sauger back, sauger over 18 go back immediately, two or three fish from 10-14 in is all that is needed to feed you, the small ones taste excellent.


I agree with the above. The bigger the EYE, more gamey it taste. I prefer my eyes minimum of 12 inches largest 17 (that I've caught). They seem to fry up the best, and a batch of 6 eyes that size we feed myself and my gf for a great dinner, and still have a lil left over for lunch.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> How long should a sauger(and saugeye too) be before you decide to keep them? I've caught a few 10" saugers but threw them back.


as long(or as short)as you're comfortable keeping.as mentioned,there's not a lot of meat on a 10 inch sauger,but it sure is tasty 
saugers are much smaller average size than saugeyes or walleyes,so in some places you're not gonna get too many 16 or above.that is close to minmum keeper size(for me most of the time) for saugeyes and walleyes,but better than average size for saugers.


----------

